# Hand Crank Two Way Radios



## soggybottomboy (Jun 21, 2012)

I came across these awhile back on Amazon.com. They have a 10 mile range and have an led flashlight at the top. 

Very Cool. 

I just did a YouTube Video Review. Check it out.


Link to product on Amazon.com


----------

